# Sweet dough recipe



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

I am looking for a sweet dough recipe. The kind you would make cinnamon rolls but not too difficult to make. I have tried a few but never found what I am looking for. Also my kitchen is at 62 degrees, if I were to have dough that needs to rise what's the best way to do it in a cooler kitchen? And what about a cinnamon roll white icing? Anyone with a good recipe for it?


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

I have a recipe that was my grandma's that uses sweetened condensed milk, I've never made it but my mom used to frequently. It is a sweet dough, I'll post the recipe for you when I get home if you want it.

I also have a white icing that I like on cinnamon rolls that I can get for you.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you! I look forward to it!


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

bknthesdle said:


> my kitchen is at 62 degrees, if I were to have dough that needs to rise what's the best way to do it in a cooler kitchen?


My kitchen is about that temperature too, so I raise dough in the oven. You can just leave the light on in a closed oven and that will raise the temperature. I prefer to heat the oven for just a minute or so until the warmth feels right when I stick my hand in (yes, this takes some practice but it's really not hard), turn off the oven, and put the bowl of dough inside and close the door.

I have also used a heating pad: cover the pad with a sheet of aluminum foil, set it on Low, put the bowl in place and cover the whole thing with a heavy towel.


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

The older Betty Crocker cookbooks have a *great* sweet dough recipe.


----------



## amyd (Mar 21, 2005)

Grandma's hot rolls (and cinnamon rolls)

5 c flour (nest)
1 tsp salt
3 Tbsp shortening
1 can sweetened condensed milk
1 pkg quick rise yeast
1/3 cup milk
2 eggs, beaten

for cinnamon rolls:
1 recipe hot rolls
oleo
cinnamon
brown sugar
1/4 c milk
1 Tbsp oleo
3/4 c brown sugar

Put salt and shortening in nest of four. Dissolve years in warm milk. Add milk, condensed milk and eggs. Work at least 15 minutes to a stiff dough. Cover and let rise until double in size.

Cut mixture in half and roll out. Do not overwork dough. Shape rolls into a greased 9x13 inch pan. Do same with second half. Brush tops with melted oleo. Let stand until double in size again. Bake at 375 for 15-20 minutes. Remove from oven and brush top swith oleo.

For Cinnamon Rolls:

Cut mixture in half and roll out on bed of flour, but do not overwork dough. Spread with oleo. Generously sprinkle brown sugar to suit taste (about 1/2 cup). Add cinnamon to suit taste (about 1 teaspoon). Roll and seal edges. Cut in to 1 1/2 cup rolls and place in greased pan. Do same with second half. Let rise until double in size. Bake 15 minutes. Remove and brush with a mixture of 1/4 c milk, 1 Tbsp oleo and 1/2 c brown sugar which has been cooked together until brown sugar has dissolved. Place in oven and bake an additional 5 minutes.



Perfect Glaze (makes a white icing/glaze for rolls)

1 1/4 c powdered sugar
1 T oil
1 T white corn syrup
1 T. hot water
1/2 tsp vanilla

Mix all ingredients, stirring until smooth. Spread over a 9 x 13 inch pan, or spread over cinnamon rolls, etc.

two tablespoons cocoa may be added for chocolate glaze.


----------



## bknthesdle (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

OH..those sound heavenly!


----------



## Aimee (Nov 8, 2010)

Those sound delicious! I can't wait to try them


----------



## kritter8888 (Jun 8, 2009)

love seeing oleo in recipes


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Here is a Sweet Dough Recipe that my mom used. I make all kinds of cinnamon rolls, sticky buns, coffee cake etc. out of it.

2 pkg. dry yeast
1/2 cup warm water
1 tsp. Sugar
Stir together in a small dish. Set aside to proof. Yes, I know there are _Quick Rise_ methods, but this is how Mom did it. 

1/2 cup Milk
1/2 cup Sugar
1 tsp. Salt
1/4 cup Butter or Oleo
Warm together in small saucepan until butter is mostly melted. Set aside and cool to lukewarm.

Mix the Yeast mixture and Butter mixture together. Beat in:
2 large eggs
4 1/2 cups flour

Knead the dough about 5 minutes until smooth and silky. The dough will be soft, dust with extra flour if needed to keep it from sticking.

Place dough in a greased bowl, turn to grease the top. Cover with a clean dish towel and let set somewhere warm until doubled. (I put mine in the oven (off) with a bowl of boiling water setting beside it for warmth.
Punch down dough. Knead gently a few times. Let rest for 5 minutes, then form and fill as desired.

In loving memory of my mom Mary Pantenburg. RIP.


----------

